# dish-type antenna that picks up locals vhf/uhf



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

There is a dish-type antenna that picks up locals vhf/uhf and other type of signals off of the air without using the satellite signals. Has anybody used this type of antenna and have it work better than the other ones out there? How does this differ from the outside amplified antennas and the terk antennas? How would this antenna work vs. the other ones out there?

http://www.technoscout.com/general/product/product.asp?product=1605&Prod_Name=Xium_Air&site=85728&sourceid=0


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.dbsforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000522&p=

link to a thread in another similarly themed forum.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I posted on that forum board as well because some people read in one place but not the other so I figured there would be more said posting in both places, just like there are other posts posted in the same here and there. 

Something I hope dont start being done is deleting of threads just bc it is in dbsforums as well which I doubt would be done.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Don't worry Jacob. We won't start deleting threads because the same topic is being discussed elsewhere. In fact, I think you'll find most of us discussing things in both places.


----------

